# Best color Pin for Spot shooting at the yellow 10x ?????



## gedster86 (Mar 24, 2011)

hey guys im new to shooting indoor spot, im wondering what the best color pin is to use and what size pin most of you use for spot shooting 20 yds indoor? a few of my buddys use an up pin with a black pin , the pins r over .19, i was wondering if it would be better to drop- down to a .10 pin? any suggesttions?


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

IMO blue is best for indoors because it is the only color that wont produce a halo effect. Pin size depends on how good your eyes are. I prefer. 19


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

dont be scared to try a ciricle too....... by not having a post...... this lets you focus more on the x........get a ciricle thats a little slop. so it dont have the same affect,


----------

